

The internet loves potato salad! - hjc89
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad/

======
sahilk88
And now the $1.2m funding for Yo makes sense.

~~~
kevando
I think the Yo team will actually turn that app into something remarkable.
This guy is simply a jokester..

